# Union contact pro screws too short



## Argo

Try your old screws, they may have packaged the wrong screws. There are typically a couple different lengths of binding screws..... Union is pretty good about warranty stuff, we have had them send us new bindings and parts for my son while in various parts of the world.....


----------



## ZacAttakk

Try screwing in two bolts in with out the washers staggered from each other. (Example: one on the top left hole and one on the bottom right hole.) Since you can screw them in with out the washer really torque them down so that the binding is really tight to the board squishing the foam underneath. Then you should be able to put the other bolts in with the washers since the first bolts you put in will be holding the binding closer to the board. Now that you have two with the washers in take the first two out and put washers under those. If that doesn't work you can Go to your local hardware store and get some longer screws or email union and wait for them to send you longer ones.

Hope this helps


----------



## MadeInBrazil

Argo said:


> Try your old screws, they may have packaged the wrong screws. There are typically a couple different lengths of binding screws..... Union is pretty good about warranty stuff, we have had them send us new bindings and parts for my son while in various parts of the world.....


This is a new setup, I dont have any other screw other than what came with the bindings and that was the only ones (8 screws, 8 washers) now if I have to request another screws who should I contact, backcountry or union? If it's union can anyone please tell me they warranty support page or something, all I could find is c3-shop but I think this is just a store like backcountry.


----------



## ekb18c

Do this.

First try to screw in 1 screw without the washer. Then install the other 3 with washers as you would normally do.

When done with 3 go back and unscrew the one without the washer and put the washer back in and screw it back in.


----------



## MadeInBrazil

ZacAttakk said:


> Try screwing in two bolts in with out the washers staggered from each other. (Example: one on the top left hole and one on the bottom right hole.) Since you can screw them in with out the washer really torque them down so that the binding is really tight to the board squishing the foam underneath. Then you should be able to but the other bolts in with the washers since the first bolts you put in will be holding the binding closer to the board. Now that you have two with the washers in take the first two out and put washers under those. If that doesn't work you can Go to your local hardware store and get some longer screws or email union and wait for them to send you longer ones.
> 
> Hope this helps


This is actually might work, thank you. My only issue with it is that will this maybe damage the board if I put to much pressure on it?


----------



## ekb18c

Look at the video by Union

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYeMvWKBu84

Around 2:38 when he installs the Contact Pros. It won't damage the board


----------



## ZacAttakk

MadeInBrazil said:


> This is actually might work, thank you. My only issue with it is that will this maybe damage the board if I put to much pressure on it?


just tighten it till you get enough grab for the screws with washers to screw in. its just the foam applying pressure from what it looks like in your video so it will be fine. Once you ride them for a while that foam will pack down a little and you won't have this problem


----------



## MadeInBrazil

I love you guys, that trick actually worked, I just did a quick try and was able to reach with the washer. I'm going to watch ekb18c video before doing all the adjustments need it. 

Thank you all for the quick response and all the help.


----------



## Argo

ekb18c said:


> Look at the video by Union
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYeMvWKBu84
> 
> Around 2:38 when he installs the Contact Pros. It won't damage the board



Good call. Haven't install any contact pros since last season....


----------



## ZacAttakk

No problem man! Now get out there and shred:snowboard4:


----------



## speedjason

My union pro came with very short screws. I am only able to get maybe three threads to grab the inserts. I ordered some longer screws on amazon and will see how good it fits.
I dont know the effect of not using the washer. It feels like the washer would keep the plastic from bending too much under pressure.


----------



## Deacon

speedjason said:


> My union pro came with very short screws. I am only able to get maybe three threads to grab the inserts. I ordered some longer screws on amazon and will see how good it fits.
> I dont know the effect of not using the washer. It feels like the washer would keep the plastic from bending too much under pressure.


You absolutely need that washer on before you ride. For the purpose of tightening the binding, to get it installed, the foam will give before the plastic will.


----------



## JetLife

ekb18c said:


> Do this.
> 
> First try to screw in 1 screw without the washer. Then install the other 3 with washers as you would normally do.
> 
> When done with 3 go back and unscrew the one without the washer and put the washer back in and screw it back in.


What he said ^


----------



## 70'sskater

MadeInBrazil said:


> This is actually might work, thank you. My only issue with it is that will this maybe damage the board if I put to much pressure on it?


MadeInBrazil, how many turns did u get the screws to make? I had the same problem with some Burton Cartels. I tried starting with two screws with no washers but i could still only get 1.5 to 2 full turns when i added the other two with washers. You want at least 3 full turns if you want them to stay tight. I ended up taking them back to REI. I am considering the Union Factory's now.


----------



## MadeInBrazil

Sorry im at work right now, but I'll check when I get home for u, at first I think it workout pretty well, but now you got me wondering hehe 
I'll let u know when Im home.


----------



## MadeInBrazil

70'sskater said:


> MadeInBrazil, how many turns did u get the screws to make? I had the same problem with some Burton Cartels. I tried starting with two screws with no washers but i could still only get 1.5 to 2 full turns when i added the other two with washers. You want at least 3 full turns if you want them to stay tight. I ended up taking them back to REI. I am considering the Union Factory's now.


Doing some tests now it only turned about 1 3/4 turns almost 2, I believe that with time the foam will pack a bit and I'll be able to turn in some more, it fells secure to me, but now im worried. Should I get longer screws too? 

:eyetwitch2:


----------



## ITBVolks

Same initial deal with my contact pro's.


With a little force - I got decent bite on a screw and managed to get the binding to pull down onto the board solidly.


I wouldn't be too worried about pulling the hardware out. Long as the disk is pulled down solidly to the board and there's nothing loose.


----------



## 70'sskater

MadeInBrazil said:


> Doing some tests now it only turned about 1 3/4 turns almost 2, I believe that with time the foam will pack a bit and I'll be able to turn in some more, it fells secure to me, but now im worried. Should I get longer screws too?
> 
> :eyetwitch2:


I would ask Union what they think, but I doubt it will stay solid for than a couple runs. Not sure why the binding Mfg'ers think we need so much padding, especially under the binding. We are on the snow after all, the padding under the boot is usually sufffcient.


----------



## speedjason

70'sskater said:


> I would ask Union what they think, but I doubt it will stay solid for than a couple runs. Not sure why the binding Mfg'ers think we need so much padding, especially under the binding. We are on the snow after all, the padding under the boot is usually sufffcient.


Even with 2-3 turns is not solid enough. I am getting longer screws.


----------



## chomps1211

MadeInBrazil said:


> Doing some tests now it only turned about 1 3/4 turns almost 2, I believe that with time the foam will pack a bit and I'll be able to turn in some more, it fells secure to me, but now im worried. Should I get longer screws too?
> 
> :eyetwitch2:





speedjason said:


> Even with 2-3 turns is not solid enough. I am getting longer screws.


I am just wondering if either of you have mounted the bindings as recommended in the Union YT video? If not? I would give that a try first and see if you don't get a better bite when mounting your bindings.

But If by mounting the bindings using their officially described method, you are still getting only 1.5-2 threads to bite into the boards inserts? That would concern me a little! 

In that circumstance, my question would be,.. what If the foam compacted during a day of riding? Would those screws now be less snug in the inserts? Would they, could they then be prone to backing out?

I had that happen to me while using Burton's newer "Reflex" mounting disks. I believe the increased flex in that plate, allows the mounting screws to come under reduced tension at various points while riding and as a result it allowed those screws back out. On two separate occasions, one two different boards I might add. I pulled back the padding and found I had a screw loose and rolling around inside! :eyetwitch2:

Since then, I try to tighten my reflex bindings to a greater degree more than I felt necessary with my non reflex Cartels. (..I do worry a bit about accidentally stripping the inserts tho!) I check them more frequently during the season too. So far, it has not re-ocurred!


----------



## ekb18c

It's always a good habit to check all your gear before riding. By that I mean check each time you go out to see if the screws are attached tight, if not adjust.


----------



## speedjason

chomps1211 said:


> I am just wondering if either of you have mounted the bindings as recommended in the Union YT video? If not? I would give that a try first and see if you don't get a better bite when mounting your bindings.
> 
> But If by mounting the bindings using their officially described method, you are still getting only 1.5-2 threads to bite into the boards inserts? That would concern me a little!
> 
> In that circumstance, my question would be,.. what If the foam compacted during a day of riding? Would those screws now be less snug in the inserts? Would they, could they then be prone to backing out?
> 
> I had that happen to me while using Burton's newer "Reflex" mounting disks. I believe the increased flex in that plate, allows the mounting screws to come under reduced tension at various points while riding and as a result it allowed those screws back out. On two separate occasions, one two different boards I might add. I pulled back the padding and found I had a screw loose and rolling around inside! :eyetwitch2:
> 
> Since then, I try to tighten my reflex bindings to a greater degree more than I felt necessary with my non reflex Cartels. (..I do worry a bit about accidentally stripping the inserts tho!) I check them more frequently during the season too. So far, it has not re-ocurred!


My Force has a flat bottom so 3 threads is all its got.
Factory screws has some kind of blue loctite but I cant find the type anywhere.
Taking them in and out for waxing really wear out the loctite so they would start backing out eventually.
I am gonna make myself a board holder so I dont need to take the bindings off for waxing.


----------



## ShredLife

speedjason said:


> My Force has a flat bottom so 3 threads is all its got.
> Factory screws has some kind of blue loctite but I cant find the type anywhere.
> Taking them in and out for waxing really wear out the loctite so they would start backing out eventually.
> I am gonna make myself a board holder so I dont need to take the bindings off for waxing.


you can't find blue loctite?? :facepalm1: try any hardware store anywhere? on the planet?

FWIW plumber's thread tape (PTFE tape) works to do the same thing...

there is no reason to take bindings off for waxing. period.


----------



## Psi-Man

Yea, any hardware or auto store will carry it, get the medium strength one that comes in a stick (like chaptstick) container. The Teflon tape option that ShredLife mentioned is dirt cheap, stuff costs a $1 or $2.


----------



## MadeInBrazil

some cool kid help me out from C3ww live chat.

Please wait for a site operator to respond.
All operators are currently assisting others. Thanks for your patience. An operator will be with you shortly.
You are now chatting with 'Toohey'
you: Hello I'm trying to find out Union Bindings Customer service, is C3 responsible for Union Bindings customer support?
Toohey: yo can i do fer ya?
Toohey: yup
Toohey: whats up?
you: cool
you: listen I got a union contact pro from backcountry.com now my issue is that the screws that came with it, it seen to be too short
you: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrJ-rpsIGNY&feature=youtu.be
you: you can see in this video
you: I did the trick where I screw one screw without the washer first
you: and then screw everything else, go back to the screw without the washer and screw that
you: and it work, my only issue is that I can only get about 1 turn and 3/4
Toohey: thats how you do it bruvva! Yer killing it.
Toohey: the foam will compress after one day, in the meantime that is tried tested and true works like a champ. no worries
you: Ok, thank you. I just wanted to confirm that, or if I should really get longer screws. Thank's.

No worries huh...


----------



## ShredLife

a fucking Aussie who names himself after beer... how novel.


----------



## chomps1211

MadeInBrazil said:


> some cool kid help me out from C3ww live chat.
> 
> Please wait for a site operator to respond.
> All operators are currently assisting others. Thanks for your patience. An operator will be with you shortly.
> You are now chatting with 'Toohey'
> you: Hello I'm trying to find out Union Bindings Customer service, is C3 responsible for Union Bindings customer support?
> Toohey: yo can i do fer ya?
> Toohey: yup
> Toohey: whats up?
> you: cool
> you: listen I got a union contact pro from backcountry.com now my issue is that the screws that came with it, it seen to be too short
> you: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrJ-rpsIGNY&feature=youtu.be
> you: you can see in this video
> you: I did the trick where I screw one screw without the washer first
> you: and then screw everything else, go back to the screw without the washer and screw that
> you: and it work, my only issue is that I can only get about 1 turn and 3/4
> Toohey: thats how you do it bruvva! Yer killing it.
> Toohey: the foam will compress after one day, in the meantime that is tried tested and true works like a champ. no worries
> you: Ok, thank you. I just wanted to confirm that, or if I should really get longer screws. Thank's.
> 
> No worries huh...


Well, here's a thought,…! You have an official company video that says "No Worries,..!" You have cust service rep that refers you to that same vid and tells you "No worries" after you describe your concerns! So,.. 

I would go ahead and mount them as described, without any worries. And if you should have a binder come loose and are injured as a result? *You sue the ever loving shit outta them!* :shrug: Dunno what else to tell ya.

That or just get the longer screws. Of course if the foam does compress and then the screws start bottoming out loose in the inserts,……??? :shrug:


----------



## 70'sskater

MadeInBrazil said:


> some cool kid help me out from C3ww live chat.
> 
> Please wait for a site operator to respond.
> All operators are currently assisting others. Thanks for your patience. An operator will be with you shortly.
> You are now chatting with 'Toohey'
> you: Hello I'm trying to find out Union Bindings Customer service, is C3 responsible for Union Bindings customer support?
> Toohey: yo can i do fer ya?
> Toohey: yup
> Toohey: whats up?
> you: cool
> you: listen I got a union contact pro from backcountry.com now my issue is that the screws that came with it, it seen to be too short
> you: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrJ-rpsIGNY&feature=youtu.be
> you: you can see in this video
> you: I did the trick where I screw one screw without the washer first
> you: and then screw everything else, go back to the screw without the washer and screw that
> you: and it work, my only issue is that I can only get about 1 turn and 3/4
> Toohey: thats how you do it bruvva! Yer killing it.
> Toohey: the foam will compress after one day, in the meantime that is tried tested and true works like a champ. no worries
> you: Ok, thank you. I just wanted to confirm that, or if I should really get longer screws. Thank's.
> 
> No worries huh...


Scary, very scary, good luck breaking those bindings in, hopefully you dont get broke in 1st. Is this great advice in the owners manual that comes with the bindings? I wouldn't ride any binding without a minimum 3 full turns, perferrably 3.5 to 4.


----------



## speedjason

ShredLife said:


> you can't find blue loctite?? :facepalm1: try any hardware store anywhere? on the planet?
> 
> FWIW plumber's thread tape (PTFE tape) works to do the same thing...
> 
> there is no reason to take bindings off for waxing. period.


No I have blue loctite. I dont like using the liquid one cuz it can mess up top sheet and binding plastics if you accidentally get some on them.
I would like the dried type that comes with the screws.


----------



## ShredLife

speedjason said:


> No I have blue loctite. I dont like using the liquid one cuz it can mess up top sheet and binding plastics if you accidentally get some on them.
> I would like the dried type that comes with the screws.


hit the bolts with the liquid and let it dry overnight before setting them in... or just use PTFE tape


----------



## MadeInBrazil

chomps1211 said:


> Well, here's a thought,…! You have an official company video that says "No Worries,..!" You have cust service rep that refers you to that same vid and tells you "No worries" after you describe your concerns! So,..
> 
> I would go ahead and mount them as described, without any worries. And if you should have a binder come loose and are injured as a result? *You sue the ever loving shit outta them!* :shrug: Dunno what else to tell ya.
> 
> That or just get the longer screws. Of course if the foam does compress and then the screws start bottoming out loose in the inserts,……??? :shrug:


Right? This is a no win win situation lol, either it will loose up because it's too short or with bigger size it the pad will give in and no loose up because there is no pressure whatsoever


----------



## 70'sskater

MadeInBrazil said:


> Right? This is a no win win situation lol, either it will loose up because it's too short or with bigger size it the pad will give in and no loose up because there is no pressure whatsoever


I would just return them, there's lots of great bindings out there. If the proprietary fix only gets you 1 and 3/4 turns its not worth the risk or hassle.


----------



## speedjason

ShredLife said:


> hit the bolts with the liquid and let it dry overnight before setting them in... or just use PTFE tape


well as you know loctite is a type of anaerobic glue that only cures in a environment that does not have oxygen meaning unless its in between threads away from oxygen, it will not dry.


----------



## ShredLife

70'sskater said:


> I would just return them


lul/whut? get a grip...


----------



## ShredLife

speedjason said:


> well as you know loctite is a type of glue that only cures in a environment that does not have oxygen meaning unless its in between threads away from oxygen, it will not dry.


umm i dunno homie... i know this to be false in practice. it works.


----------



## speedjason

ShredLife said:


> umm i dunno homie... i know this to be false in practice. it works.


I am gonna use Teflon tape. I have these at home.


----------



## ekb18c

Use them and ride it for 1 day. When you go home later or even during lunch go tighten them up. I bet after a few runs, you will be able to turn the screw in more. 

Or get someone with a stronger grip and muscle in the screws. You are compressing foam for crying out loud. 

If you decide to sell them, let me know. I'll trade you a pair of 12/13 cartels plus $.


----------



## chomps1211

MadeInBrazil said:


> Right? This is a no win win situation lol, either it will loose up because it's too short or with bigger size it the pad will give in and no loose up because there is no pressure whatsoever





70'sskater said:


> I would just return them, there's lots of great bindings out there. If the proprietary fix only gets you 1 and 3/4 turns its not worth the risk or hassle.


Sure,.. plenty of good bindings out there! My point was,.. (and I think the subtlety of the sarcasm was lost,) I don't think a company is going to give out a recommended practice for fixing an acknowledged issue that doesn't work. Or one that would be likely to result in injury lawsuits! Seems that other members here have posted that they mounted and ride the very same bindings using that recommended fix! The longer screw fix is not going to cost you but a dollar r two to try and test. And if you check your gear several times the first day or two on them,..? You should quickly get an idea if one fix or the other works!

But,.. if it's just too much for you to get comfortable with either idea? Return, sell replace them and ride a different binding.


----------



## speedjason

One thing I never understand is why cant they come up with some kind of special screws with teeth on the side cut and a spring loaded metal clip that would just simply hold the screws in one direction?


----------



## ShredLife

speedjason said:


> One thing I never understand is why cant they come up with some kind of special screws with teeth on the side cut and a spring loaded metal clip that would just simply hold the screws in one direction?


how would you get it out? 

they would be $$$ to produce and cost $$$$$


----------



## speedjason

ShredLife said:


> how would you get it out?
> 
> they would be $$$ to produce and cost $$$$$


Just hold the clip away from the screw and turn.


----------



## MadeInBrazil

Like I said before it fells secure to me and I have no intention in returning it, I dont mind if after a run or 2 to check for it with a pocket screw set. I truly believe that it will give in. Hopefully lol

after all the bindings looks great with my board hahaha


----------



## SGboarder

chomps1211 said:


> I had that happen to me while using Burton's newer "Reflex" mounting disks. I believe the increased flex in that plate, allows the mounting screws to come under reduced tension at various points while riding and as a result it allowed those screws back out. On two separate occasions, one two different boards I might add. I pulled back the padding and found I had a screw loose and rolling around inside! :eyetwitch2:


Definitely user error.


----------



## chomps1211

SGboarder said:


> Definitely user error.


Nope!

I'm OCD about tightening those screws! Once,..? maybe. _Maybe!!!_
Twice,..? Nope! Not a chance! I go the extra mile in tightening the reflex bindings when I mount them. What I will say is those first two times,.. they were M bindings and I had them mounted on my Wide, cambered, 163 Arbor. The reflex plate may have just been flexing too much in that situation allowing a screw to loosen and back out. (They were also impossible to center up properly on that board as well!)

I now have them on my reg width Rome GR. It hasn't happened since.


----------



## Fewdfreak

If all else fails haul out the duct tape...

On another note I know what you are talking about Chomps with the reflex plates flexing, I have noticed that the baseplates minus the discs will rise up off the board to a large degree if you say like hard torsionally flex the board. I usually wax and tighten every three times out and I do notice the screws are needing a turn or two but never actually loose per se...

My Union Triology's OTOH great binding but had an ankle strap that unscrewed itself every single run... very annoying, threw up a homemade washer out of some thin plastic on that beyotch.


----------



## SGboarder

chomps1211 said:


> Nope!
> 
> I'm OCD about tightening those screws! Once,..? maybe. _Maybe!!!_
> Twice,..? Nope! Not a chance! I go the extra mile in tightening the reflex bindings when I mount them. What I will say is those first two times,.. they were M bindings and I had them mounted on my Wide, cambered, 163 Arbor. The reflex plate may have just been flexing too much in that situation allowing a screw to loosen and back out. (They were also impossible to center up properly on that board as well!)
> 
> I now have them on my reg width Rome GR. It hasn't happened since.


It is not just about how tight the screws are.

Did you tighten the screws in a setting with (close to) the same temperature as on the hill?
Did you check the Loctite on the screw?
Did you check the screws on the morning before riding?
Did you check again after a couple of runs?
Etc.

If not, then it is user error.

There is no reason that the plate (which one are you talking about - the base plate or the disk?) flexing should really make a difference for this.
Also, it was not a recurring problem for you and thousands of people ride re:flex bindings without this issue, so all of this points to a specific issue (I will go with user error) rather than a more general problem.


----------



## Deacon

speedjason said:


> One thing I never understand is why cant they come up with some kind of special screws with teeth on the side cut and a spring loaded metal clip that would just simply hold the screws in one direction?


_OR_ just install the screws properly. Jesus. They're screws. They've been holding shit together for a couple thousand years.


----------



## olas38

Put one screw with out whasher tight normaly put the rest of screws with whashers and later remove the first one and put the wahasher , this is bks the eva cushons ' is thick under the bindings ..?


----------

